# pkg plugins



## Oko (Apr 11, 2018)

One of FreeBSD developers just announced a package plugin ports-mgmt/pkg-provides on DragonFly mailing list.

https://marc.info/?l=dragonfly-users&m=152339786518925&w=2

I have to admit honestly that I was oblivious to package plugin infrastructure for FreeBSD. A quick 5 minute playing with /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf and above plugin reveals that this idea probably inspired by YUM plugins is actually very cool. Unfortunately I am unable to locate more info about plugin infrastructure. It is also a shame that Handbook doesn't mention it but it has a whole chapter about desktop applications. I am particularly keen to see something like this plugin

https://github.com/freebsd/pkg-plugins/tree/master/zfssnap

which is a plugin meant to be used for creating snapshots on a system with ZFS prior any install/deinstall actions are taken. Such plugin integrated with beadm(1) would really rock.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 11, 2018)

There is also ports-mgmt/pkg-plist but I could not get it working the last time I tried.

EDIT: I manage ZFS snapshots using sysutils/zap. I run it taking snapshots each 10 min with a life time of a day (also a daily snapshot with weekly life time, and a weekly snapshot with monthly life time - also use it to replicate everything to a remote server daily ).

With this setup I do not feel a need of taking snapshots at specific moments/actions but for very corner cases (and usually more related time stamps or amke easily identifiable than with the data in the snapshot).


----------

